

Comparing Skydrive and Google Drive's privacy policy - bond
http://www.neowin.net/news/comparing-skydrive-and-google-drives-privacy-policy

======
JBiserkov
>When you upload or otherwise submit content to our Services, you give Google
(and those we work with) a worldwide license to use, host, store, reproduce,
modify, create derivative works (such as those resulting from translations,
adaptations or other changes we make so that your content works better with
our Services), communicate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and
distribute such content. The rights you grant in this license are for the
limited purpose of operating, promoting, and improving our Services, and to
develop new ones. This license continues even if you stop using our Services.

This leaves a bitter taste in my mouth. At the very least it's confusing, it
uses extra-broad terms.

Sure, I'd give them a "license" to resize my photos, but do they really need
all of this? This reminds me of iOS apps that HAVE TO ask permission to access
your location in order to access your photos!?

Can some clarify what all this means and why?

